# Thinking of a vacation to pick up some new additions..



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So who lives in or know anyone in Texas, Louisiana, Tennessee, Mississippi, Arkansas, Oklahoma and Alabama? That raise Nigerian Dwarfs and have some that might be ether polled, blue eyed or moon spotted?
The kids have never seen a beach so were also needing a good beach to go to anyone have a favorite? Ive found a breeder in Mobile Al that i might be getting a moon spotted buck from. Soo there is a chance ill head that way. Right know all i know is i live in SW Mo. There are 2 routes i can take threw Arkansas, threw Memphis Tn then down to Mississippi or Alabama. Or Threw Oklahoma into Texas. 
So if there is any breeders close to were i might be passing by let me know and if you have a web site ill save it. Then in the spring i will keep an eye out on your kids born. If im able to i think i want to buy a buck and doe. If i get the moon spotted boy then i would like to for sure find a blue eyed polled doe.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a blue eyed doe that will be bred to a polled buck for spring kids -- Little Tots Estate Isolde and Little Tots Estate Leonidas. She didnt settle for fall kids. A large number of my does will be bred to the same polled buck.

We are in Calhoun, TN - midway between Chattanooga and Knoxville so your TN route will bring you right by us


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My aunt has been raising goats for a long time (she's the one who got us into it!), and she lives in Alabama. Not everything is up on her website yet, but here it is anyway: http://gottalovelattes.com/dolcelattedemo/

She owns two polled bucks, I'm not sure if any of the does she has for sale are polled or not.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

this site might help you ....
http://www.goatfinder.com/


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a polled blue eyed buck for sale currently, and some excellent possible moon spotted kids coming in Sept.  
www.wijimgoats.com


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you guys for the links. 
Tara I see you have a polled moon spotted buck ill pm you my wish list..
Woodhaven have her site book marked thanks
Elizabeth thanks i will need to save that for when i have time to research
Red Mare i drool over your goats you are to blame for this road trip lol. I fell in love with Freckles kids this winter w which put me on this mission. If your able to meet me in Alabama next spring i would like to keep up with your kidding..


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Tiffmo- Stevie at Sunbleached dairy goats bought her, and bred her to her buck Southern Draw recently.
I am not retaining any kids from that breeding, but she might be. I'd ask her about them. 
I am waiting to use her Stag son on Freckles next season.  
Also I got your email, Susan, Bell, and Widget are all moonspotted, and I will most likely be breeding them back to cowboy for spring kids.  (Who is polled with blue eyes)


----------



## AJJ Farm (Apr 8, 2012)

My buck Hank may be for sale next spring. He is polled & blue eyed. As an added bonus he is a sweetheart. I don't want to part with him, but my buck pen is overflowing & I may have access to AI next year. Also, most of my does are set to freshen with his kids any minute now. We often make a trip into Tennessee for sports tournaments so it could time out right with your vacation. We are fairly close to Chattanooga. Also we are fairly close to certain parts of Alabama. All of our goats are ADGA registered & some are AGS as well. Herd is CAE free as of this past February.

Website link:

http://adoublejfarm.weebly.com/

Not the greatest pic of Hank. I have more if you go to the facebook link there is a whole album of pics of my bucks including Hank on the AJJ facebook page. The link is on our website.


----------

